# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  شبکه کردن نرم افزار

## Z_Programming

سلام دوستان
من یه نرم افزار نوشتم که حالا می خوام تحت شبکه کنمش.تا حالا هم با Socket در دلفی کار نکردم اما در VB با Socket ها کار کردم.اگه اشتباه نکنم اینجا باید فرضا اگه داده ای در جدول درج بشه با فرستادن پیغامی به فرم دیگه ای که داره این داده ها رو نمایش می ده اون رو Refresh کنم برای این کار به چه تابع هایی نیاز دارم؟یعنی روال کار چطوره و باید چا کار کنم؟
می شه کمکم کنید؟
ممنون

----------


## Mask

من هنوز متوجه نشدم. مشکل شما کجای کاره؟

----------


## Z_Programming

ببینید من 2-3 روز بیشتر وقت ندارم که این کارو بکنم و مطالبی که در مورد indy پیدا کردم حداقل یکی دو ماه طول می کشه که بخونی و بفهمی چون خیلی گسترده ست .من فقط می خوام برنامه مو تحت شبکه کنم طوری که هرجا داده جدیدی درج شد در قسمت های دیگه ای که دارن با این نرم افزار کار می کنند دیده بشه.می خواستم بدونم روال کارم باید چه طوری باشه و به چه Component هایی از indy نیاز دارم

----------


## Mask

ببینید دوست عزیز:
هر جا که اسمه شبکه میاد نیاز نیست که بپرید سراغ ایندی...
اول بفرمایید برنامتون چیه؟(حسابداریه؟ کار بردیه؟ یا ...)
اگه از بانک  اطلاعاتی استفاده میکنید ...  بانک اطلاعاتییتون چیه؟

----------


## Z_Programming

یه برنامه کاربردیه که شامل چند Sub System وقراره در یک مجموعه نصب بشه هر Sub System در یک قسمت کار می کنه برنامه مجموعه ای از این قسمت هاست که هر بخش فقط به قسمت مربوط به خودش از نرم افزار دسترسی داره.حالا فرض کنید یه داده ای در یک بخش وارد سیستم بشه همون لحظه باید در صفحه مربوط به بخش دیگه که داره از این داده استفاده می کنه دیده بشه.بانک اطلاعاتیم هم Sql Server 2008

----------


## Mask

با سلام
با نیازی که دارید و نوع بانک اطلاعاتی که دارید ، بهترین کار اینه که از امکانات شبکه اییه خود sql  استفاده کنید. دقیقا نیازتون رو برطرف میکنه.
به طور مثال اگر کاربر یک سندی رو اینسرت کرد ، کاربر دوم آنن اون رو در دیتابیس و جدولش میبینه. این یکی از امکانات خوبه sql هستش.
برای یادگیری روند پیاده سازی این بانک اطلاعاتی ، میتونید در قسمت بانک اطلاعاتی در دلفی و قسمت پایگاه داده sql جستجو کنید. مستندات و آموزشهای خوبی برای اجرای بانک اطلاعاتی در شبکه موجود هست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Z_Programming

خب بله در دیتابیس ذخیره می شه،اما باید صفحه ای که کاربران مشاهده می کنند Refresh بشه تا اطلاعات ثبت شده در جدول رو ببینند و داده هاشون بروز بشه.یعنی بعد از ثبت یک رکورد جدید باید پیغامی ارسال بشه برای کاربرانی که دارن از اون صفحه استفاده می کنند مبنی بر درج یک رکورد جدید تا صفحه Refresh بشه و اونا بتونن داده جدید رو ببینند.این طور نیست؟

----------


## mohsen24000

برای بروز رسانی چند راه پیشنهاد میشه:
1- استفاده از تایمر برای بروز رسانی
2- استفاده از تریگر
3- استفاده از سوکت
من خودم فعلا از روش سوم برای نرم افزار اتوماسیون تحت شبکه استفاده می کنم که نسبتا هم مناسب بنظر میرسه...

----------


## Z_Programming

منم دوست دارم از سوکت استفاده کنم،به نظرم روش بهتریه.می شه یه کم راهنماییم کنید که روال کار چه طور باید باشه و به چه کامپوننت هایی نیاز دارم؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

برای کار به این سادگی احتیاج به سوکت نویسی ندارید
با عمل Close  و Open این عمل انجام میشه

----------

